# HD/Diagnostic Test?



## celina728 (Jul 7, 2012)

I download the iso/diagnostic test for my HD onto a cd.
Set the boot order to boot from cd first,had cd in drive,booted up, and the 
diagnostic gave me this error message:
No Drive Found/ Error Status Code 0120
Press any key to continue(did that)
Screen comes up with A/
typed in C
another screen with A/
typed in DLGDIAG
Still will not run the Diagnostic test.
Checked in Device Manager under Disk Drives and it shows;
Epson Stylus Storage USB DRIVE  and
WDC WD 750 01AALS-00J7B1
The HD is the WD 750, sata connection.
How do I get the Diagnostic test to run?

Thanks


----------



## gamblingman (Jul 7, 2012)

What diagnostic did you download, from where? Did you get the Western Digital download from here:

*List of hard drive diagnostic utilities to test your drive*

Are you having problems with the drive? Please be detailed.


----------



## celina728 (Jul 7, 2012)

Re; gamblingman, 
 Yes, I downloaded the Western Digital test from that list. I download the one for 
DOS CD to desktop, them burned it to a cd using Imgburn from the list on that page.
Printed out the instrutions on how to run test, followed them and got the "No Drive Found Error"
Shut down computer, disconnected power, checked all cables, reconnected power, ran test again from cd, and still got the "No Drive Found Error" 
 My Computer:
Asus P5Q MB
Intel E8400 3.0 Cpu
WD 750 Black HD
Kingston 2 GB Ram
Corsair 400 PSU
LG Super Multi DVD Writer
Lite On DVD/CD Rewritable DRive
Asus VH236 Monitor
Epson RX 700 Printer
Win XP SP3


I'm not sure if the problems I'm having is from my HD or what. Several different ones.
I'd like to get new a MB,CPU,RAM and DVD/CD but the one I want is on sale,instore only
pick up, and the closest store is about 12 hrs. away. So that won't work.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 7, 2012)

Is your sata controller running in AHCI mode?  If so, go into the bios and change it to IDE/compatibility and boot to the cd again.  If it still won't recognize it then you may have to put the hdd in a different system.


----------



## celina728 (Jul 7, 2012)

O.K. I went to the Bios,below is how it was set.
Sata configuration (Enhanced)    changed it to (Compatible)
Configure Sata as  (IDE)
Hard Disk Write Protect (Disabled)
IDE Detect Time Out (Sec) (35)

I'll try to run the test again and see what happens. Be back in awhile.


----------



## celina728 (Jul 7, 2012)

Update:
Changed Bios to boot from CD first, had the diagnostic disk in,started to run and I got this message:
Unable to locate the license agreement file, DLGLICE.TXT !!!
Please make sure that the license agreement file is located in the same path as
DLGDIAG.EXE

Then this;
Cannot load the file
A:\ Command.Com
Insert correct disk and strike any key.


What now?
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 8, 2012)

It seems your cdrom drive may be a sata unit instead of an IDE unit.  Can you take the hard drive out of your computer and put it in a computer which has an IDE cdrom drive and run the test?


----------



## celina728 (Jul 8, 2012)

I didn't have another computer to test drive on.
The one CD/DVD drive is sata and the other one is IDE.
I tried running test with the IDE drive and got past the agreement screen to the 
short test/long test, ran the long test first and after almost 40 min. nothing was happening.
So exited out and restarted to run short test, but after almost 20min. nothing.
(On screen it said short test took about 5 min.)
Couldn't hear cd/dvd running or anything.
Seems like computer just hung up.
The only thing on screen was the if you want to abort test press Alt-(a letter)
Atleast I did get to the agreement screne and the test screen, but nothing after that.

Again Thanks for your Help


----------



## gamblingman (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you able to boot into the XP-SP3 OS on this disk? If you can boot without issues, do this:

Go to *WD Support*, then scroll down and click the *DOWNLOAD *button and select to *SAVE* (Not Run). 

Un-zip the downloaded zipped folder to a location you can easily find. 

Open the un-zipped folder and double click on *WinDlg.exe*.

Once the program opens read the terms. If you accept the license agreement, check-mark the box then click the *NEXT *button. Close all other programs which you have open and *RIGHT-CLICK* the hard drive you want to test and select the test. 

Use *QUICK TEST* first, after two minutes has passed and test has finished click *CLOSE*. Then select *VIEW TEST RESULT* from the options and click *START*. Make a note if the test passed or failed, write this down and any hard drive errors found. X-out to close result window.

Regardless of whether drive passed or failed the Quick Test, run the *EXTENDED TEST*. Then select *VIEW TEST RESULT* from the options and click *START*. Make a note if the test passed or failed, write this down and any hard drive errors found. X-out to close result window.

*TEST LIST*

*QUICK TEST*
*EXTENDED TEST*
*WRITE ZEROS* *<== DO NOT SELECT THIS OPTION! *
*VIEW TEST RESULT*

Next, click the *CLOSE* button to exit the test list window. Now *RIGHT-CLICK* the hard drive you wish to test. Select *SHOW SMART DISK INFO*. Make a note of any check-marks that are other than green. If any are other than green, write down the smart info for that entry.
*
NAME - ID - VALUE - THRESHOLD - WORST - WARRANTY*

Then click *OK *to close the SMART info pane and click the *CLOSE *button to exit the program.​


----------



## celina728 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you gamblingman for you help. I ran both test without any problems. The results were Pass on the short and long test. Puts my mind at ease.
Thank you again for your time and help.


----------



## gamblingman (Jul 8, 2012)

Its really no problem, we enjoy helping people.

Why did you need to run the diagnostic? Are you experiencing problems with the computer, or are you doing this as a preventive/checkup task?


----------



## celina728 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was having some problems with my computer and wanted to make sure it was not my HD. I also ran the malware test and all is good.Only one small thing left to figure out.
It has to do with a wire from front of case to the MB.Can't figure out what it is for and were does it connect to, but that is for a later date and time.Over all the computer is running good.
Thanks again.


----------



## claptonman (Jul 9, 2012)

What specific problems? Blue screens? Have you tested your RAM?


----------



## celina728 (Jul 10, 2012)

Re;claptonman, No, it was not the blue screen of death and No, I have not tested my ram. Most of the problems were small ones,some with email,IE,printer not printing right,unstable with different sites open and some other ones.I've got most of them fixed. I'm beginning to think it was from upgrading to Win XP-SP3.After running the HD test and the maliware test, I decided to wipe the HD clean and do a new install of 
Win XP-SP2.I haven't got all the updates done yet, but it seems to be running fine.
I just do the general stuff on the computer.


----------



## gamblingman (Jul 10, 2012)

SP3 doesn't cause problems like you were describing, those kinds of issues typically stem from an infection. When and if you do reinstall, I definitely recommend installing all updates, especially the security updates. The updates protect you and others from infection or unnecessary OS problems.

Just so you know, running Malwarebytes or any other single program will not catch everything, there are other programs that we use to make sure that all the malware/problems are resolved. Sometimes scan logs need to be analyzed to determine if additional action is necessary.

Reinstalling the OS may or may not fix the printer issue. What did you mean by "printer not printing right"? 

If you do reinstall, I'd like to make a suggestion for some programs you should definitely have installed for when they may be needed. But I would definitely use _AVAST! antivirus_. I and many other people here use it and also install it on customers computers. It works great and offers a good level of protection. The free version is available here: *AVAST! Free Antivirus*

But how much hard drive space do you have?


----------



## celina728 (Jul 11, 2012)

Re; gamblingman,after I did a complete format and reinstalled Win XP-SP2 I did install
the Avast program. I do have most of the updates reinstalled for WinXP. (working on finishing updates).The printer problem was just a minor thing, I think I have that fixed too.There is one problem I'm still having,the updates for Adobe Reader won't install.
I'm going to finish with the Win XP updates first and then try that again.I'll be on again later.
Thanks Again.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 11, 2012)

Update to SP3 first.  Most major software programs won't update or install unless SP3 is installed.


----------



## celina728 (Jul 11, 2012)

O.K. so I updated Win XP-SP2 to XP-SP3 so far. I still have about another hr. of updates to install.Will return either late tonight or tommorow.


----------

